# Need help with Sony A900



## Chirp (Aug 12, 2013)

I just inherited a Sony A900, VG-C90AM grip and HVL-F42AM flash. 

They are all like new and in the boxes. I did not get a lens. As a student money is very tight and I'm trying to figure out if I should save up for an all around lens like say 28-210 (approx) or should I sell the 900 and get a nice albeit smaller sensor camera and a couple lenses with the money. Sensor size is important to me because I will occasionally get a 20X24 print from a nice city shot or landscape, I don't know if 24MP is overkill for that. Besides if I go that route it will be a while before I can shoot anything because I don't have a G lens, just a borrowed Sigma 28-90 macro. 

Thanks for any help...


----------



## Derrel (Aug 13, 2013)

The A900 is a pretty nice camera with a huge viewfinder, and solid build and a good sensor up to ISO 400. I would NOT trade or sell it for any of the smaller APS-C Sony cameras... but then, I love a larger, high-quality viewfinder SLR type camera with a BIG viewfinder image and simple, straightforward old-school control ethos. Being younger, you might very well like a smaller,lighter, more menu-driven camera, so, the choice is really up to you. There are plenty of older Minolta-branded 35mm AF lenses on the used market. Last week I saw an immaculate Minolta 70210mm f/4 "beercan", which is even by today's standards, a fine lens. Price? $129 in a pawn shop that has a nice camera selection.


----------



## Dao (Aug 13, 2013)

The Beercan is often popup in ebay as well.


----------



## Chirp (Aug 15, 2013)

Derrel said:


> ...There are plenty of older Minolta-branded 35mm AF lenses on the used market. Last week I saw an immaculate Minolta 70210mm f/4 "beercan", which is even by today's standards, a fine lens. Price? $129 in a pawn shop that has a nice camera selection...



Thanks! Would any of these older Minolta "beercan" lenses have a mount similar to the Sony "g" that would be able to utilize the entire 24MP sensor? I'm just starting to learn about the A900 and am really still at the beginning of the learning curve...


----------



## JusLookN (Aug 26, 2013)

Chirp, most of the Minolta autofocus lenses work on all Sony's.   The A-900 is a great full frame camera, and if you inherited one, you are very lucky.  I wouldn't sell it, but the "Beercan" is a goes telephoto lens in your budget if you find one.  I would suggest trying to find also, a Minolta or Tamron 28-75 F/2.8 lens also to compliment the A900 and get you started.  Don't go looking at "G" lenses because they are very high priced.  You can manage with the Minoltas as well as Sigmas and Tamrons until you can afford the "G" and Zeiss lenses.  I have the A-900 and shoot it up to 3200 iso. It gets noisy above 800 but is pretty manageable with the right software if you shoot raw.  Good Luck!


----------

